# Einspeichen



## robs (17. März 2004)

Also ich will mir ja nun mein neues mtb komplett selber zusammenkaufen und aufbauen...    Ja gut, Felgen und Naben sind soweit wohl klar. 
Aber ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer welche Speichen ich brauche und was für Nippel und wie es dann weitergeht.

Sollte ich es selber versuchen oder direkt mit allen Teilen zum Fahhradladen gehen dass der Kerl mir das einspeicht? Oder mit Felge und Nabe hingehen und die ham dann schon die richtigen Speichen und Nippel odawieodawas?


----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2004)

geh mit den teilenhin und lass es dir einspeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (17. März 2004)

wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast, dann bring die Teile besser zum Fahrradladen.


----------



## Urlauber (17. März 2004)

such dir ne Beschreibung raus, lass dir beim ersten mal viel Zeit, und mach sie selber!
Speichen kannst du bei deinem Händler bestellen, der rechnet dir auch die Länge aus. kannst auch den spoke calculator auf www.dtswiss.com nehmen, falls deine Naben und Felgen da drin sind.


----------



## soma (17. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe das auch zweimal gemacht. Das erste Rad hatte leider einen Höhenschlag, hab ihn jedoch sehr reduzieren können. Bei dem zweiten Rad hatte ich dann nicht mehr ganz so einen Höhenschlag drinnen, jedoch das Gefühl, dass das Rad wohl ehr seitlicher stand   

Will das aber demnächst auch wieder machen und wollte daher, weil dieser Tread es zulässt, fragen, ob jemand eine gute Seite kennt. Und hat sich schon mal jemand einen Zentrierständer selbstgebaut und evtl. Zeichnungen oder sowas bzw. kennt jemand eine Seite, wo eine Anleitung ist?

Danke schon mal.

Grinsegruss

soma


----------



## robs (18. März 2004)

Zentrierständer kannste doch aus jedem Hinterbau basteln oder?


----------



## Spitti (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe das ich hier berechtigt bin mal so eine Frage zu stellen.
Was sollte das Einspeichen höchstens kosten? Sind 20,- EUR zu viel?
Ich lass das lieber beim Händler machen,da bin ich auf ner sicheren Seite   

thx


----------



## robs (1. April 2004)

So, jetzt hab ich mal bei nem Fahrradladen hier angefragt vonwegen Einspeichen und die wollen für Speichen plus Arbeit *95,-* Europadollar haben...

Ist das normal?
Na morgen geh ich noch in nen anderen Laden und frage was die haben wollen...   

Ich meine für 95,- kann ich es mir ja leisten, zweimal ne Felge zu verbiegen bis es klappt und hätte bei der ganzen Sache viel gelernt   

Man, ich glaub´s nicht. Die sitzen doch nicht stundenlang da dran oder?


----------



## King Loui (1. April 2004)

lol whizz-wheels verlang glaube ich 50 euro für ein laufrad und das steht dann wirklich 100%.


----------



## aramis (1. April 2004)

Naja, das dauert schon ne Weile. Kannst ja mal fragen, was die Arbeitsstunde in dem Radladen kostet. 20-40 Euro pro Laufrad sind, wenn mein Wissenstand nicht von gestern ist, so der Standardpreis. Die 95 Euro müssten für Beide LR' und Speichen eigentlich hinhauen.

Hast du nicht irgendeinen Bekannten, der dir das kostenlos oder für nen kleinen Obulus macht? Ansonsten google mal bissl nach nem Tutorial oder so, nimm dir bissl Zeit und mach das selbst. Wenn du das gewissenhaft machst, kannst du die Felge nicht zerammeln, und so eine breite Trialfelge sowieso nicht.


----------



## robs (2. April 2004)

So, ein anderer Laden will 25,- pro Rad haben (nur Arbeit), da werd ichs wohl machen lassen, die ham mir auch in Aussicht gestellt dass es vor Ostern klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (10. April 2004)

Die ham jetzt doch nur 20,- für die Arbeit genommen, und 12,80 für 32 Speichen, das geht doch in Ordnung. Für ein Laufrad versteht sich. 
Ich denke für das Geld lohnt es sich nicht, das Risiko einzugehen, ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit ne billige Felge und Nabe kaufen und selbst versuchen einzuspeichen, kann ja soo schlimm nicht sein und Zentrierständer gibt´s auch schon um 30,-  .


----------



## derfuss (10. April 2004)

die preise gehen voll in ordnung. selbst wenn man geübt ist, geht mindestens eine 3/4 stunde hin, bis ein laufrad steht. das rechtfertigt auf jeden fall die 20. 

bin da aber eher der selbermacher. spart geld, macht je nach dem ergebnis  spaß und wenn's nichts wird weiß man, an wem's liegt   . 

es ist auf keinen fall schlecht, das mal selbst zu üben. wenn man dann gut ein laufrad zentrieren kann ist man auch nicht irgendwo an ner lokation aufgeschmissen, wenn es einem das rad ein wenig "verzieht"   . dann muß man nur noch das einfedeln/kreuzen lernen und ein gefühl für die speichenspannung entwickeln. 

ein zentrierständer ist übrigens nicht unbedingt nötig. ich mach das immer im rahmen/gabel und orientiere mich an den bremsbelägen...


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. April 2004)

also ich hab mir das einspeichen mit alten ddr laufräderbn aus diamant fahrrädern beigebogen...ich merk mir immer das die paarspeichen immer drei löcher entfernt eingespeicht werden und die dazugehörige kreuzungsspeiche muss in die andere richtung 9 freie löcher , eingespeicht werden....ist jetzt zwar nicht gerade als einspeichanleitung erklärt, aber es immer gut sich mal ganz genau ein "richtig" eingespeichtes laufrad ganz genau anzuschauen und mal die abstände zu zählen   

ein zentrieständer ist aber das A und O des einspeichens, weil man da meistens noch lähren dabei hat, die einem widerum eerlauben das laufrad exakt in der mitte einzuspeichen und auch gleich ohne höhe und seite einzuspeichen....


----------



## Urlauber (10. April 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für das Geld lohnt es sich nicht, das Risiko einzugehen, ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit ne billige Felge und Nabe kaufen und selbst versuchen einzuspeichen, kann ja soo schlimm nicht sein und Zentrierständer gibt´s auch schon um 30,-  .



Risiko eingehen? also ich möchte nicht das Risiko eingehen, dass jemand meine Laufräder macht, der noch 20 min bis Feierabend hat, und schon n paar Weizen intus hat. 
Wenn ich es selber mach, bin ich auf niemanden sauer, wenns kaputt is, und bin noch dazu stoltz, wenns hält.
Und von dem gesparten Geld kauf ich mir dann nen paar Weizen für nach der Arbeit!


----------



## King Loui (10. April 2004)

ich speich immer auf schraner's way ein   . das ist verdammt leicht zu erlernen, wenn man sich mal verfädelt kann man es ganz leicht wieder rückgängig machen und es geht schnell. das zentrieren ist dann eine wissenschaft für sich. ich brauch wenn ich eine gleiche speichenspannung haben will 2 stunden für ein laufrad, den aufwand mach ich mir allerdings meißtens nicht, weil es sich für den trialeinsatz nicht lohnt. man fährt sich beim street fahren einfach zu schnell kleine achter rein und dafür reicht eine annähernd gleiche speichenspannung völlig aus (man sollte aber drauf achten dass der wert nicht zu weit ausschlägt weil dann wird das laufrad instabil).


----------



## robs (10. April 2004)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Risiko eingehen? also ich möchte nicht das Risiko eingehen, dass jemand meine Laufräder macht, der noch 20 min bis Feierabend hat, und schon n paar Weizen intus hat.
> ...



Interessanter Fahrradladen den du da hast.

Nein, er hat sogar den Termin verschoben weil er sich dafür ausdrücklich Zeit nehmen wollte, und das Ergebnis ist ein Laufrad ohne jeden Schlag.

Dumm nur, dass es für das zweite Rad noch nicht gereicht hat und ich jetzt einen Werktag länger warten muss, also bis DIENSTAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (10. April 2004)

die arterei is auch noch nen Grund, warum ich es selber mach 

also in allen Radläden, die ich n bissl Besser kenne, läuft des eigentlich so ab.
Wenn du als Mechaniker bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im Keller stehst, lauter Bikes siehst, aber nicht fahren kannst.............. da muss man doch zu Trinken anfangen, oder? 

und nen Laufrad ohne Schlag is keine Kunst, n Laufrad, des nach nem halben Jahr noch keinen Schlag hat is ne Kunst 

aber es ginbt natürlich genug Läden, die gut einspeichen, des wollte ich jez nicht widerlegen. hab ja auch nur gemeint, dass ich des Risiko nen schlechten zu erwischen nicht eingehen will


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (14. April 2004)

Ich habe mir 2 Tage vor Ostern ein neue Felge gekauft und hatte somit das Problem des einspeichens.

Ich habe tatsächlich einen lokalen Radhändler gefunde, der bereit war mir die Felge sofort einzuspeichen. Ich wollte das natürlich noch vor den Feiertagen haben.

Beim Abholfen kam die große Überraschung: Preis für das Einspeichen EUR 20,-- inklusive in vier Wochen nochmals nach justieren. Wie gut das jetzt gemacht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es sieht aber alles ok aus und der Typ hat den Eindruck vermittelt, dass er das richtig drauf hat.

Es gibt also doch noch lokale Bike-Shops die man empfehlen kann. Daran habe ich schon gar nicht mehr geglaubt.


----------



## Pitty (15. April 2004)

Hi Leute!

Das Netzt ist randvoll mit wirklich idiotensicheren Anleitungen!

Schöne Grafik:
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm

100000 Worte und keine Grafik, trotzdem geil!
http://www.smolik-velotech.de/laufrad/06einsp.htm

Zwar fürs Moped gedacht aber geniale Iddee mit dem Magneten!
http://www.express-ig.de/index.html?i=technik/einspeichen/einspeichen.html


Es dauert ewig beim ersten Mal und tut auch weh! Aber es ist einfach geil ein EIGENES Rad zu fahren!  


Pit


----------

